# 20,000 posts



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I've really done it this time!
This is my 20,000th post.

I happened to find my thread for my 10,000th post in May of 2006.
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=44513&hilit=10+000

It still hold true - I meet a lot of cool people here. More keep coming in, so it a guarantee that things stay unexpected. :lol

I can say that I think most people on this board have improved with their SA since my 10,000th post. There is a lot more activity from the veterans and that is nice to see. 

Well, I have taken up enough time - I just had to mark this milestone :boogie :boogie :boogie!


----------



## trident (Apr 25, 2006)

Well I guess I can feel honored to be the first person to congratulate you on your milestone! Hope to hear even more from you soon...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

:nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

That really is an amazing post count. The most I've ever managed on a forum was a car forum I think I have about 1700 posts :LoL:


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

This calls for a A REAL MEN OF GENIUS BUD COMMERCIAL FOR Millenium.  
que the music...
This BUD's for you Mr 20,000 Post Milestone Achiever. Your propensity to insert emoticons and count that as a post...is legendary. When others are eating meals, sleeping or going number two, you're going for number 2...hundred thousandth post that is, and we are all the better for it. (bring up the singer...My fingers are sooooorrrrrrrrrre). Nevermind that you have asked for yet another replacement keyboard for Christmas...or that the people you live with haven't seen you in 3 weeks. They don't appreciate you the way we do. (que back up singers...I'd really like to SEE him). So here's to you Oh Sultan of Say, whether it's post-modern, post office, post haste or just plain post toasty, you are the man we think of. Keep on peckin, and we'll keep on peekin'. (que the singer...Mr 20,000 Thousandth Post Milestone Achieeeeeeeeeeeeeever)

Millenium, you're a great person, I'm glad you're part of this group!! I hope this gave you a chuckle. 
Andy


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow!! Have you been posting every day to get to that amount??

Congratulations :banana


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

:yay 

That's alotta posts! :nw


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:nw :banana :boogie

Congrats, John!!!!!


----------



## justin984 (Jun 9, 2005)

FairleighCalm that was hilarious hahaha


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^Thank you. I'm glad you laughed. Millenium is truly a great guy.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Good on you Millenniumman - you do a great job! :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks, everybody!

FairleighCalm - yes, I did laugh. That was awesome! I was just on the lake beach a few weeks ago (this year was the first time I had ever gone in October!) and they had a Bud commercial on for the Sports Commentator who never played the sport. I still can't get over how creative those spots are! You outdid yourself there! Maybe they could use your talent :lol.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm only about a tenth of your greatness! :lol

Congrats!!


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulations on this milestone, Millenniumman75 
:nw 

FC you are very funny.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'd feel silly making a 2,000th post thread after seeing this thread. :lol


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Hot damn! Congrats!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats MM! That's a big number!

gerard


----------

